
Ask HN: How much are you willing to pay to meet a very prominent person? - _reza
People have role models and they like to meet them in person, talk to them, take selfies and all other sorts of things. They might even stalk celebs anywhere they go to just get a chance to meet them. By celebs I mean tech entrepreneurs, political figures, actors&#x2F;actresses, singers, tv personalities and ... .
So, if you were to meet a prominent person for a 60 minutes talk(coffee&#x2F;lunch&#x2F;dinner&#x2F;etc...), are you willing to pay?
======
simonblack
Nothing. Define 'prominent'. Important to _you_ or important to _me_?

There's no difference between this and the 'pay to play' payments to the
Clinton Foundation.

------
vinchuco
How is this different than live performances people pay for?

~~~
_reza
Yea, Consider meeting Elon Musk for a lunch. You and him alone without anyone
around. You could ask anything you want... It is something like 'Warren
Buffett's charity lunch'.

~~~
vinchuco
I think I don't have enough money to interest Ol' Musky and he has more
resources to spend his time on things that create more value.

